# CSUSA Group Buy   Thanks to Mikey



## DocStram (Mar 15, 2006)

For everybody who participated in the recent CSUSA group buy that was organized by Mikey.

We all know that he went way beyond the call of duty in organizing and taking care of all the details.  I've been trying to think of someway to thank him.

  How about if we do this ......let's each of us who participated in the group buy show him our thanks by sending him a blank or two from our favorite woods?  

Mikey, we're not going to give you a chance to decline!  So, if you would, please post your address here so we can get our blanks in the mail.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 15, 2006)

Beautiful idea. I've got some stuff Mikey would love. Great way to pay a guy back for going through all the trouble.


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 16, 2006)

Remember, Everyone in the world can view these posts. I don't think posting an address here is wise. Email it. Just my two cents.


----------



## lwalden (Mar 16, 2006)

I've got a couple of really nice blanks to share as well- great idea. I second the caution on the address posting- e-mail for privacy purposes would be better.


----------



## reed43 (Mar 16, 2006)

You can use the return address on the box that your kits were shipped in, if you still have it. That what I will do, and I think this is a very good idea. Many thanks for doing this as I am sure it takes a lot of your time.     Reed


----------



## Mikey (Mar 17, 2006)

Guys, don't bother. I did this because of what I have gotten out of this site and because others have also done it for me. Just "pay it forward" as they say. Besides, I was able to get 25% off and free shipping on all the stuff I ordered. (a few blanks and pen boxes to go along with the pens. Made a good opportunity to get a few letter openers and other pens I had not tried yet. -and I only wanted 10 pens and wound up with over 20)[B)]

Also must admit that it seems the post office may have lost at least one box already as it has not arrived after a week. [] So glad I opted for the insurance.


----------

